# new seats/bed



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where I start to look for someone who can change our seating so it will make up into a comfy bed? I will have it upholstered at Regal, but need the base altering first.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't know if >these< might consider doing it for you. Might be worth a try unless you find someone closer to home.

peedee


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, What year is your Phantom? mines 06 but has been retro fitted with the bed bases from an 06 onwards the type with the Beech and aluminium sliding slats.
These make a giant bed which is very comfy. If you want any pics i can send you some, Camper UK near here at Lincoln are agents and may be able to assist you. Cheers.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

P S just noticed the high window in your avatar so presume your talking about the dinette sorry for the confusion, mines a rear lounge.


----------

